# where to buy spools of braid



## shoemaker423 (Jun 4, 2013)

looking to respool my fighting rod for kings and cobia, where is a good place to buy 700+ yard spools of a quality braid(doesn't have to be name brand but need to hold upto saltwater and fighting kings) without breaking the bank


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

If you got a fed# or know someone who does,merrick tackle is where iv'e found the best prices on bulk spools.i re line my 6/0s with 1500yds of 50# power pro white,merricks the only place i can get a decent price plus the white color.mind you tthey are wholesale only so ya gotta have that nuymber and an account on file,other wise maybe the auction sites.


----------



## seahunt21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ebay 1500 yard spools all day for $100


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

digitaldagger.com This guy is the best. He will haggle with you. I bought a spool of Power Pro 1500 yds. He was $30 cheaper than anyone. I think he's called Richard? Good luck.


Matt


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

seahunt21 said:


> Ebay 1500 yard spools all day for $100



My buddy just bought a 1,500 yard spool on ebay and it was 500 yards short. You gotta be careful with ebay , some things that seem too good to be true are just that


----------

